# Will to Live



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Will to Live *










*PETER PEREIRA/The Standard-TimesDartmouth Police Officer David Mello, 47, who suffered a severe spinal cord injury in a car accident last November, lies in bed in his living room with his wife, Maria, by his side. Voters recently struck down a ballot question that would have raised taxes to pay for the medical expenses of the officer, whom colleagues say is "the face of community policing."*

DARTMOUTH - Police Officer David Mello faces the future with courage, a sense of humor, an unswerving belief in God and a new appreciation for life. His spinal cord was severely injured in a car accident, leaving him paralyzed from the neck down, which could have broken a lesser man. 
But not Officer Mello. 
"I'm a Roman Catholic and my faith has been my strength. I truly believe that," he said during an interview at his South Dartmouth home. Constantly by her husband's side was Maria Mello, who helped with the interview. 
"My faith and my family and my friends have got me through this. It sounds corny, but it isn't," he said. 
Today is the 10-month anniversary of the two-car crash on Nov. 26 at Russells Mills Road and George Street. The 47-year-old police officer had finished working the midnight to 8 a.m. shift and was heading home to get some equipment before working a holiday detail at the Dartmouth Mall, when his life changed forever. 
Today, he lies on a hospital bed in the living room of the family's home - a Miraculous Medal embraces his neck and a healing cloth graces his pillow, as a testament to his faith. 
His dog, Maximus, a 5-year-old Boston terrier, sleeps near Mr. Mello's hospital bed every night. 
He loved being a police officer - never thought of it as work - because he enjoyed it so much. 
The cards and letters of support and all the prayers of townspeople and fellow officers have meant the world to him. 
"As a policeman, you come in contact with a lot of people, but I was amazed that many of the cards were from people I dealt with as a policeman - both in bad and good situations," he said. "The guys at the station told me a funny story. They said they were arresting and booking someone and he asked, 'How's David doing?'" 
He perks up when he talks about his fellow police officers. 
"I feel good because it has almost been a year, and still the guys send me cards, and guys from the station come by once a week to visit me," he said. 
Dartmouth Police Capt. Dennis McGuire said "remarkable" is the word that best describes Officer Mello and his family. 
"I can't say enough about David's courage and the family's courage," he said. 
Officer Mello was "the face of community policing" for the Dartmouth Police Department, and the injury has severely affected the department, Capt. McGuire said. "The loss is tremendous for everyone." 
He said a retirement application on Officer Mello's behalf has been submitted and is pending with the Bristol County Retirement Board. 
Mattapoisett Police Chief Mary Lyons and Officer Mello were university police officers together at the former Southeastern Massachusetts University, now UMass Dartmouth. She also was a bridesmaid at his wedding. 
"He's just a very courageous and special person," she said. "He's a great father and a community servant by definition." 
Officer Mello is anxious to see how much his condition improves. Doctors say spinal cord victims must wait two years before they know how much the swelling will go down. His mobility may improve. 
Officer Mello loves the water. Before his injury, he'd ridden on jet skis and gone fishing and scuba diving, and even dabbled with kayaking. 
The water still beckons him, only now he visits the shore in his wheelchair. He ventures to Anthony's Beach, the Town Landing and Tripp's Landing in Dartmouth with the help of his nurses and his wife. 
He remembers little about the accident. 
"All I remember is crushing metal and waking up in Boston," he said. "I thought I was late for work until I woke up. I tried to get out of the bed then they told me the extent of my injuries. I just couldn't believe it, not knowing if I was going to live." 
He was in a Boston hospital for two weeks and then flown to Shepherd Center for spinal cord rehabilitation and then transferred to Atlanta for his brain injuries. 
"A lot of people ask me if I'm bitter about the accident. ... I've learned a new word. It's called forgiveness," he said. "I've died 12 times since that accident. I died in Boston and Atlanta. I've had last rites twice. I have a lot of respect for the physically challenged because I know what they go through." 
He credits his wife for getting him to the point he is at today. 
"Through (all) this my wife has stuck by me, and she pushed me along," he said. 
He said he doesn't think the Dartmouth residents understood a ballot question that would have permanently raised the town's tax levy by $750,000 to pay for his medical expenses. The question failed at a special election in August, and the town has to fund the expense from existing revenue. "I always felt the town was behind me and they would find a way. I never meant to be a burden to anyone," he said. 
What he truly misses since his accident is being able to play with his daughter, Ashlyn, 15, and son, Craig, 13; petting his dog; and going for walks under his own power. 
The injury has made him realize the world moves much too fast, and people need to enjoy the simple things in life. 
"I think people should slow down, take a look around, and stop and smell the roses, because I have had a lot of time to do that," he said. 
"When I was in the hospital, I never thought I would see Dartmouth again. It's important to live each day for today," he said. "You never know what will happen." 
He has also learned the world is full of kind, unselfish people, who make sacrifices for the benefit of others. 
"One of the things I learned through this injury is that there are many, many good people out there," he said. "You just don't hear about them. 
"I've learned to have patience. I want to stress something I said before - there should be more forgiveness in this world. I sincerely believe that," he said.

Contact Curt Brown 
at [email protected]

Date of Publication: September 26, 2006 on Page A01


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Anybody that knows Dave will tell you he is a completely all around nice guy.

This guy doesn't know the definition of ill will.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

94c said:


> Anybody that knows Dave will tell you he is a completely all around nice guy.
> 
> This guy doesn't know the definition of ill will.


You are 100% right !!!!!!!


----------

